# Colorado Springs Open 2014?



## SpeedSolve (Oct 3, 2013)

Is there any news on this? Or any comps in the near future around here? I've been getting faster and I'm eager to compete.  

I haven't seen much activity out of the Colorado cubers either so I don't know what's going on around here!


----------



## aceofspades98 (Oct 3, 2013)

I am a Colorado cuber!!! 

Give me a few minutes.
Edit: or maybe a few days


----------



## AJ Blair (Oct 3, 2013)

Jackson Warley, who usually helped organize the competitions at Fountain Valley High School in Colorado Springs, is going to college in California now. So he's not around to organize competitions anymore. We usually hold one once a year nowadays in early April. I don't know if we still have access to the venue now that Jackson is no longer attending that high school. I know a few people had mentioned organizing another comp before the end of the year, but I don't know if any progress was made on that. I'd gladly organize one myself if I had the time, but unfortunately, as an art student, I have zero time for that :/

If you're interested in organizing a competition, I'd contact Daniel Hayes, who's our in-state delegate. It's tough work and a lot of thought goes into it. But if you're serious about it, I'd go that route.


----------



## aceofspades98 (Oct 3, 2013)

AJ Blair said:


> If you're interested in organizing a competition, I'd contact Daniel Hayes, who's our in-state delegate. It's tough work and a lot of thought goes into it. But if you're serious about it, I'd go that route.



Where to contact Daniel?


----------



## Veerexx (Oct 3, 2013)

aceofspades98 said:


> Where to contact Daniel?



A quick search got me this: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/delegates
Just click on his name


----------



## Bh13 (Oct 9, 2013)

If there was a competition in colorado I would definitley attend.I went to the Colorado springs open 2013 and had a great time, but I don't think I could help organize a competition.


----------



## sk8erman41 (Oct 9, 2013)

Im not the fastest, but would love to go just for the atmosphere. Even just a meet up would be cool


----------



## Bh13 (Oct 9, 2013)

We have a Facebook group, milehighspeedcubing (or something like that) that you can find here: https://m.facebook.com/groups/263535213725091?__user=100006629950680
Hope this is helpful.


----------



## kcl (Oct 9, 2013)

Can I call dibs on an MN car if there is one..?

Even so I don't think it's likely for me or any MN people to go. 15 hours is a loong drive.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 9, 2013)

Yeah, an MN car won't exist for this. Haha.


----------



## kcl (Oct 9, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Yeah, an MN car won't exist for this. Haha.



What I figured. My brain wasn't working for a second when I posted that.


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 10, 2013)

As AJ said, I'm in California now, so I won't be of as much help organization-wise. However, if there's enough interest, I'm sure we could get access to the same venue again, and I'd probably try to fly out to CO to see people and help run things.


----------

